# UK pro cricket



## gsgary (Sep 29, 2009)

Here's a few shots from Sundays match between Derbyshire Phantoms and Glamorgan Dragons 

1






2





3





4





5 Spot the ball





6





7





8


----------



## PushingTin (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice shots, well done


----------



## polymoog (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice, must have hurt him though in nr 5


----------



## gsgary (Sep 30, 2009)

PushingTin said:


> Nice shots, well done


 
Cheers mate :thumbup:


----------



## gsgary (Sep 30, 2009)

polymoog said:


> Nice, must have hurt him though in nr 5


 

Thank's, he needed a few minutes to recopose himself


----------



## Jim Stafford (Sep 30, 2009)

Great shots, maybe a little cropping would really pump them up


----------



## gsgary (Sep 30, 2009)

Jim Stafford said:


> Great shots, maybe a little cropping would really pump them up


 
Cheers, they were shot at 600mm(300F2.8L + 2x) some are cropped a bit, i didn't want to crop them too much all were shot between ISO640 and ISO1600 because it was a dull day and with the 2X extender widest aperture is F5.6. Here's one i cropped a touch more


----------



## pdmac8 (Oct 5, 2009)

Great shots, especially 6, as a keeper myself I can appreciate that one.

Is there anyway you could sell shots like this to newspapers etc as they are much better than some of the rubbish you see in the red tops in the UK?

How would an amateur sports photographer go about selling their shots?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 8, 2009)

nice group, #s 3, 4 & 9 are my favs, not sure if I like your cropping style


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice shots, especially the ones with the ball in


----------



## gsgary (Oct 8, 2009)

pdmac8 said:


> Great shots, especially 6, as a keeper myself I can appreciate that one.
> 
> Is there anyway you could sell shots like this to newspapers etc as they are much better than some of the rubbish you see in the red tops in the UK?
> 
> How would an amateur sports photographer go about selling their shots?


 
Cheers mate i have sold a few to local papers but i just don't push it enough


----------



## gsgary (Oct 8, 2009)

Jeff Canes said:


> nice group, #s 3, 4 & 9 are my favs, not sure if I like your cropping style


 
Thank's Jeff


----------



## gsgary (Oct 8, 2009)

Nicholas James Photo said:


> Nice shots, especially the ones with the ball in


 
Cheers Nicholas, but they all have the ball in the shot


----------



## petereoin (Oct 8, 2009)

Gary, 

Lovely shot............


----------



## JamesMason (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice shots. Just noticed you only live a few miles away from me, not into the sports stuff myself, but if im ever asked ill be sure to refer them to you.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 9, 2009)

petereoin said:


> Gary,
> 
> Lovely shot............


 
Cheers Mate:thumbup:


----------



## gsgary (Oct 9, 2009)

JamesMason said:


> Nice shots. Just noticed you only live a few miles away from me, not into the sports stuff myself, but if im ever asked ill be sure to refer them to you.


 

Thank's, i am probably working near you (Long Eaton) what sort of stuff do you shoot


----------

